# baiting



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

All depends on what exactly "Baiting" means to you i don't see pouring corn or planting food plots as "Baiting" I dont have any private land to hunt this year but i did last year and corned them up from january to november but they were nocturnal so i never got a shot... I think it all boils down to personal ethics on your OWN way YOU hunt....


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

some spots I bait others I dont


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Better question hunter do you bait?


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

last year i collected 400 apples and put them out like every 3 or 4 days


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Assassin73 said:


> some spots I bait others I dont


 yup.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

what do u all think of salt block good bad work dont


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Have a friend who doesnt hunt but his mom buys them and they have deer in there yard atleast 3-4 times a week mostly in the evening i saw 3 does at his house one time we stood on his back porch and watched them lick it i know one thing if you dont have alot deer it will last you awhile.... Oh i dont know about wherever it is you live but here the ants start to eat it for some reason???


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

never heard of ants feeding them here in ohio not positive it would happen


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

not allowed to bait in illinois. even if I could, I would not do it, I dont think it is hunting. food plots are different because those take work.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

u r allowed to in oio and so from in the past only had 2 week ends to hunt need that the help i can get


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You can't in Indiana. I wouldn't if I could. It goes against all my beliefs as a hunter.


----------



## xtlong (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone know how much the fine is if you get caught baiting in P.A.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

we can but it has to be gone 60 days before you hunt anywhere closer than 200 yards from it. i do in the summer to get pics of bucks


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

You cant on public land in arkansas i wish you could though if i still had private land I would still bait it.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

But bait is such a broad subject. There are several things that are "bait". If you hunt over a food plot thats bait. If you hunt over a pond thats bait. If you have doe estrus out thats bait. If you hunt a funnel the funnel is bait cause the poor deer cant go anywhere else. If you hunt a oak flat thats bait.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> But bait is such a broad subject. There are several things that are "bait". If you hunt over a food plot thats bait. If you hunt over a pond thats bait. If you have doe estrus out thats bait. If you hunt a funnel the funnel is bait cause the poor deer cant go anywhere else. If you hunt a oak flat thats bait.


So technically I bait but its "fair chase" and legal. I hunt public land food plots, use estrus, hunt funnels, and patches of oak trees.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes. All those things you mentioned are TECHNICALLY baiting. But I won't do anyone of them except for hunting over a food plot. Because I put hardwork into food plots.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> But bait is such a broad subject. There are several things that are "bait". If you hunt over a food plot thats bait. *If you hunt over a pond thats bait. If you have doe estrus out thats bait.* If you hunt a funnel the funnel is bait cause the poor deer cant go anywhere else. If you hunt a oak flat thats bait.


I dont think those 2 are baiting at all, thats good hunting, a pond is a common spot for deer to come, but using estrus.. thats not bait by any means, you cant just stick that stuff in any old place and it comes, and you usually just put it out the day you hunt.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzy has a point... ponds are kinda a stretch because they are naturally existing, but they are spots animals need to frequent. 

I'm not gettin into the rest of it, because everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont think those 2 are baiting at all, thats good hunting, a pond is a common spot for deer to come, but using estrus.. thats not bait by any means, you cant just stick that stuff in any old place and it comes, and you usually just put it out the day you hunt.


ANYTHING that attracts deer is bait, so a pond would be bait and the estrus would be bait because it is attracting deer.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

We all have our own opinions so I'm not trying to make anyone mad...but
I personally don't see anything wrong with baiting...if anything, in most situations it gives you a more relaxed animal (less likely to jump the string or make a quick movement causing you a bad shot). That's pretty much what I use baiting for vs. drawing in the animals in. All of the places I bait, I know the deer will be there anyways so I use it as a way to relax/stop them on their way to other food sources, bedding areas, etc.

Anyways, it's not like it's fool proof...you don't just set the bait than all the deer come to it with no effort on your part. You still have to scout and find the deer before they'll find your bait and still they don't always even stop at the bait...I've had that happen numerous times...everything seems right but their just not interested in what I set out for them.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Food plot is still bait. Just because you put alot of work into it doesent mean that it is any more justifiable than sitting over a pile of corn. You are still luring and feeding an animal to where you want it to go. Jmo. I have no problem with bait where legal but, bait is bait and no form of baiting is " above" another form.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

xtlong said:


> Does anyone know how much the fine is if you get caught baiting in P.A.


And why would you want to know this... lol:tongue:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> not allowed to bait in illinois. even if I could, I would not do it, I dont think it is hunting. food plots are different because those take work.


now hold up u cant say that. Here in Kentucky putting out corn, food, plots, mineral, ect. is perfectly legal. Me and my dad put shelled corn out every yr for the deer at out lease. we pack the corn in, sometimes its a pretty good haul back there, and u hav to keep the corn put out. its a little work and we ethically choose a good buck to take every yr thats my persective on it besides in illinois u can buy a huge buck at the grocery store their everywhere!!!!!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't get why some people think it's cheating? As long as you follow your state laws that's all that should matter...the only reason some states don't allow baiting is because of not wanting to spread CWD and other related diseases; not because it's "unethical."

That being said, I think using a store-bought product for baiting is kinda dumb. I prefer to put some work into it rather than go to Walmart's and pay $25 a gallon and just dump it in front of my treestand.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey if it will help me kill deer after i spend all my money spend my time in the woods and its legal then i will do it... Why wouldnt anyone wanna take advantage of increasing there odds on killing a deer,turkey or hog???


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

thats what i was thinking if it is not illgeal usse it if it helps


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

I personally don't bait except for salt licks and yes they work here in Wisconsin i have about 8 different bucks come at them and countless does and i don't consider this baiting but there is about 120 acres of corn right next to my land:wink:


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here in Texas you can bait year round. I hunt on my own ranch and I put corn out in all my feeder also I put salt blocks at most of them. I personally dont think its unethical, if we didnt do it in Texas we would be even more over ran with deer.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

i just makes sences do u like your salt blocks


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I like my salt blocks the deer go after them more then the corn


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

okkkk thanks thinking of buyinng some is there one kind u really like


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I dont know what its called if i were you i would go to your local feedstore.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

okkk thanks


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

it doesnt matter what branned you buy just make sure it just isn't salt. make sure it has some nutrition in it because no matter what branned you get it will get hit.


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

These are over one salt block and a mock scrape im on my 3 block in a month and it is from a brand form walmart it and has proven itself on our property.


----------

